# Took 37 years, I finally got into her drawers



## Brink (Jun 23, 2019)

high school classmate called to see if I could fix these

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Brink (Jun 23, 2019)

First thing, cut away the bad parts and fit new ones.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Brink (Jun 23, 2019)

Cut new grooves for drawer bottoms, and a new dovetail

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Brink (Jun 23, 2019)

First one done

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Brink (Jun 23, 2019)

Second drawer wasn’t so bad, but very worn. 
Here I cut away worn runners and made new ones

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Brink (Jun 23, 2019)

Two repaired drawer boxes

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 23, 2019)

Great repair job! Will outlast the rest of the chest of drawers, I'm sure! Like the title of this thread! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Jun 23, 2019)

Very nice work! Persistence pays off finally huh? Glad for you, the girl I chased in HS is married to another girl we went to school with, don't think I'll ever get that chance.....

Reactions: Funny 6 | Sincere 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 23, 2019)

I'm wondering why you wouldn't cut further up on that, it looks to be a weak spot now?


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 23, 2019)




----------



## Brink (Jun 23, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> I'm wondering why you wouldn't cut further up on that, it looks to be a weak spot now?
> 
> View attachment 167775



Kevin?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## CWS (Jun 23, 2019)

Tony said:


> Very nice work! Persistence pays off finally huh? Glad for you, the girl I chased in HS is married to another girl we went to school with, don't think I'll ever get that chance.....


Do you still want too???????????


----------



## CWS (Jun 23, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> I'm wondering why you wouldn't cut further up on that, it looks to be a weak spot now?
> 
> View attachment 167775


Maybe he wants to get into the drawers again later. Maybe 37 years later.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Jun 23, 2019)

Tony said:


> Very nice work! Persistence pays off finally huh? Glad for you, the girl I chased in HS is married to another girl we went to school with, don't think I'll ever get that chance.....




You musta been too short for her.  ............ Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Jun 23, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> I'm wondering why you wouldn't cut further up on that, it looks to be a weak spot now?
> 
> View attachment 167775


If there is support, and won't be visible, put a nail in it................... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 23, 2019)

Brink said:


> Kevin?



Someones got to ask the silly questions.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Brink (Jun 24, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> Someones got to ask the silly questions.



And now for the estimated date of catastrophic failure

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 24, 2019)

Brink said:


> And now for the estimated date of catastrophic failure



Wow....thats big shoes to fill. Um...wait, If it's Kevin's shoes, then they're probably small.
Lemme check the computer gizmo whatchamacallit doohicky thingamabob....
Be right back....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jun 25, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> I'm wondering why you wouldn't cut further up on that, it looks to be a weak spot now?
> 
> View attachment 167775



I'd assume the glue is doing all the work....

Reactions: Like 1


----------

